# Son's penis hurts



## Sungold17 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi,
My three year old is saying his penis hurts- this is going on the 3rd day. When I ask him where he points to the shaft, under (near where the scrotum and penis meet), and the tip of his foreskin. Yesterday the shaft of his penis had some redness. His whole penis looked kind of swollen but I can't be sure it was really swollen...he has a pretty small penis and it just looked bigger to me. But I'm wondering if it has just grown bigger recently and I haven't noticed since he doesn't need my help in the bathroom much anymore.

Anyway, yesterday I put some herbal cream on the red part on his shaft. The redness seems to have gone there but he is still saying it hurts. He keeps grabbing at his penis and pulling his underwear away. (He has been going clothing free last night and this evening.) I can't really tell if it hurts when he pees. He certainly hasn't been peeing more then normal. In fact he can go a long time with out peeing which might not be very healthy either in terms of washing bacteria away with pee. So I'm not sure if he has any signs of a UTI.

Any ideas? If it is just irritated skin, what should I put on it? I think I'll try the yeast treatment for his foreskin since it is pretty red. If he had yeast over growth on his foreskin, could it make the rest of his penis hurt? Also, my DH (who is circ) gets a very, very dry penis-especially in winter- so it would be nice to know what type of cream/ointment would work for that too.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

It sounds like separation trauma to me, but there are more experienced people here who can give you more info.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree with papai your ds is at the age we most see when this happens. It usually clears up tho within 24-48 hours if it is seperation. Some things that can sooth him is warm baths with baking soda and putting some OTC bacatracin on it if you think it might be bacterial. If the herbal cream helped I would do that first tho.

If it hasnt resolved in by monday since this is the weekend or gets worse he needs to be seen and have a swab done to see if there is any yeast or bacteria present. Make sure he is not retracted at all not even a tiny bit since this can make things worse.

If he can retract himself you could have him pee in water while pulling back a bit on the foreskin to keep the urine off the raw spots if it is seperation trauma.


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

Sounds like "growing pains". Just affecting the penis rather than the legs.








My first son has had a lot of this between age 3 and 4. We did some tub time and distraction, ie. read him a book while he works thru the discomfort. It hasn't happened in awhile, so it must be a common age for seperation.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sungold17* 
Also, my DH (who is circ) gets a very, very dry penis-especially in winter- so it would be nice to know what type of cream/ointment would work for that too.

Same here. About the only thing I've found that helps with the discomfort for a good part of the day is some hand lotion applied right after showering in the morning.

Isn't it funny how circ'd penises are touted to be such streamlined, problem-free, low-maintenance creations??!!







:


----------



## Sungold17 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi,
thanks for replying. So by separation trauma you mean the natural process of the foreskin separated from the glans. Because when I first read that I thought "no, no, we don't retract it!"









Quote:

Sounds like "growing pains"
That thought had entered my mind at one point.

He seems to be doing okay. He recently said it hurt after peeing and didn't want to pull his pants up. But when I ask him later he says it doesn't hurt anymore. So it seems very on-and-off.

All of this is still a learning experience. We will see how it goes.

-Dawn


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes seperationg trauma is reference to the natural progression of the foreskin becoming retracted. It sure is a learning thing. I am thankful that having been here and reading I am prepaired for a lot of things that I normally wouldnt be with the intact penis. Since my dh is circed and I only know 2 grown men who are intact but only through talk with my mom. Dont know them personally.


----------

